# want a maulerfiend?



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

Well folks, I have a maulerfiend I used in a tanks giving event, won me first place, gave it a nice paint job, and I am tired of it tempting me to invest further into CSM. Just looking for best offer, I play marines, and have some ig stuff. Please pm me and I will send this bad boy to the guy with the best offer thank you for looking


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

A deal as been struck...it's gone sorry folks..


----------

